# Thank-You's, Watches and Shouts: Your Opinion Please!



## XianJaguar (Sep 17, 2006)

I did a search for this topic in the forums, and couldn't find a similiar thread, so I'm starting one. (If there is a similiar thread, I'm sorry that i missed it!)

I've noticed several people lately 'grumbling' that they hate it when people 'thank them' for the +watch on their Shout Page. (For example, "User A" watches "Artist X", and "Artist X" goes to "User A"'s home page and puts "Thank you for the +watch!" in their shout box, which prompts "User A" to grumble that too many artists are posting things like "Thanks for the watch!" and "Thanks for the fave!")

So.. I'm wondering.

1) Does it bug you when people thank you for a watch or fave on your user page?

2) Or does it bug you more when someone does NOT acknowledge your watch or fave and does NOT thank you for it on your user page?

Frankly, I'm getting to the point where I'm starting to think I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't when it comes to thanking or not thanking folks!!

(and for the record, I'm grateful for every watch and fave and comment I get! =) )

Discuss!


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 17, 2006)

Frankly, I find it a lil' annoying to get thanked on the shout every single time I +fav a pic or leave a comment. It seems to be a "tradition" on art sites like this, but they're a bit insincere most of the time.

Some people leave some good ones! ^___^ Not that I'll complain. I'm just tickled pink so many people enjoy the site and contribute.

I'd rather people leave me random, zany messages that make no sense at all like, _"THESE NOODLES WERE NOT AS GOOD AS THE PACKAGING MADE THEM LOOK!"_ or_ "Do waffles and pancakes get along? Is there peace the Batter Kingdom?"_


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 17, 2006)

I do like being thanked for faving or watching them, but once is enough IMO, especially if you watched them. Thanks for the watch is enough, thanking every single fave afterward is overkill (thanking every single fave period is overkill!)


----------



## Luna Nuri (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm thankful people even like my art so i don't get offended if i go to their page and thank them cause it means alot that someone likes it*Holds up an award* " YOU LIKE IT YOU REALLY LIKE IT!!!"

anyways..*coughs*

Yea i'm not mad about it ^_^


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 17, 2006)

I think it's a silly thing to stress about either way.  But as for me, no, I don't care if someone thanks me. I also started taking up thanking people for watching me both because I really do appreciate it, and because I saw people complaining about how they thought it was rude if you DON'T thank them, and even had one person over on Deviantart unwatch me because I didn't and because I wasn't leaving comments on THEIR art (??? Makes no sense!).

But I've said it before and I'll say it again, you really are damned if you do and damned if you don't on this. Half find it rude, half find it polite. People should just do what they think is best and shrug off any complaints they get on this matter because there really isn't any way to compromise (you either thank them or you don't).

But again, I find it very trivial and don't think it would hurt those who like or dislike it to just ignore it if they don't get their way on this. Of course, there are exceptions for when it becomes spam-like when someone does thank you, but I'm not referring to those times.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 17, 2006)

Too many people caught up trying to figure out everyone's idiosyncracies...I dunno it's not a big enough deal to me about if someone says thank you or not. If they really want to watch me please do because you like my art.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 17, 2006)

I stated in another thread, I thank people for leaving thoughtful comments or when they've obviously actually looked through my gallery. Fav-and-runs are less likely to get thanked.


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I don't find it completely rude to just say, "thanks for the watch and or fave" and then leave. Rather it tends to look shallow on the person in the end. To me, I don't mind it at all. Alot of times it turns into a good conversation, assuming that person said more than a simple "kthxbai for +watch."

I admit I'm guilty as well for leaving those kind of comments now and then. Hey it was late and I didn't want to plain out ignore someone that took the time to checkout my stuff. But after reading this thread I think I'll try to leave more meaningful "thank you's" =) So to recap: 

question 1: Does it bug you when people thank you for a watch or fave on your user page?
My answer: Nope, but it wouldn't hurt say more! I like chatting.
question 2: Or does it bug you more when someone does NOT acknowledge your watch or fave and does NOT thank you for it on your user page?
My answer: Haha no. I don't think I've ever expected someone to actually respond when I "watch" their page or leave a shout (or both.) Though I do get peeved when someone leaves a comment (not a shout) that has nothing to do with the submission. Ha, go figure.


----------



## *morningstar (Sep 17, 2006)

The people who get mad about it kind of need to get a life. It can be insincere, yes, but how is every single artist who comes to your page to *thank you* supposed to know that you don't want them to do that? I've seen some people leave messages saying not to thank in their profiles that are very aggressive and extremely rude. Chill out dude, it's just the internet.

I don't thank most of the time for faves or watches unless they leave a good comment along with it or I go to their page and like their art or actually have something of substance to leave on their page. Personally, I think that responding to and thanking people for leaving in depth comments means more than thanking them for clicking a button.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 17, 2006)

I always send the generic, Dana-patented 'thanks muchly for the _____, love".

People don't seem to mind. Most the time I forget. Lately I've been sending a blanket "thanks to everyone for the ______ lately!" in my journals for everyone to read. Those usually go over better.


----------



## cesarin (Sep 17, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> I did a search for this topic in the forums, and couldn't find a similiar thread, so I'm starting one. (If there is a similiar thread, I'm sorry that i missed it!)
> 
> I've noticed several people lately 'grumbling' that they hate it when people 'thank them' for the +watch on their Shout Page. (For example, "User A" watches "Artist X", and "Artist X" goes to "User A"'s home page and puts "Thank you for the +watch!" in their shout box, which prompts "User A" to grumble that too many artists are posting things like "Thanks for the watch!" and "Thanks for the fave!")
> 
> ...



actually xian, I posted about this in the forum
but its on the "RANTS & RAVES" part tought 

*edit*
forgot to do something very important





*squeeze xian and then dragoneer* 
fear my sneaky huggling powah!


----------



## Suule (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't like people thanking me for faves and watches... in any way. I do appreciate the thought, but it's very annoying to be spammed like that.


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Sep 18, 2006)

I must say i find it rather annoyingly shallow to see on a page a dozen of shouts all being just "thanks for watching me!", and almost all even exactly those words. It think it is a pity and spamming when someone does not have anything else to say.
Then again i may be biased as i find the whole displaying of how many watchers someone has and how often pictures were in total chosen as a favourite is also fueling a useless popularity contest many furs seem to adopt as their second life.
I recently even had to agree with someone that there may be quite some who only watch or favourite someone or shout to get more shouts and clicks and maybe a polite being-added-to-the-watchlist-too in return.
Dont get me wrong, those watch features and all are neat, well done, and even highly useful. But i think the fact that 6000 people are watching someone or that he/she has been chosen as favourite '10000 times' isnt something that i actually NEED to know first when i look at someone's page.
(In fact i wouldnt mind if only the artist saw that.)

As back to the questions:
No, i dont mind either, but i appreciate a comment and can go fine without something like "thanks for the watching" only.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 18, 2006)

Generally I don't mind them,  In fact it's just nice to see people thanking me.

I can see it'll be annoying after, but to me, it's what Shoutbox are for - thanking you for +Watch, +Favourite and/or any comments. It's just way of them saying their thanks to other people..


----------



## cesarin (Sep 18, 2006)

Blue anthroraptor said:
			
		

> I must say i find it rather annoyingly shallow to see on a page a dozen of shouts all being just "thanks for watching me!", and almost all even exactly those words. It think it is a pity and spamming when someone does not have anything else to say.
> Then again i may be biased as i find the whole displaying of how many watchers someone has and how often pictures were in total chosen as a favourite is also fueling a useless popularity contest many furs seem to adopt as their second life.
> I recently even had to agree with someone that there may be quite some who only watch or favourite someone or shout to get more shouts and clicks and maybe a polite being-added-to-the-watchlist-too in return.
> Dont get me wrong, those watch features and all are neat, well done, and even highly useful. But i think the fact that 6000 people are watching someone or that he/she has been chosen as favourite '10000 times' isnt something that i actually NEED to know first when i look at someone's page.
> ...



Thanks for explaining everything of how I FEEL! I sometimes couldnt find a way to express my feelings correctly regarding this issue, witouth fearing of misunderstanding due of my not so good english.

and agree 100%
thats why I stoped thanking everyone
I feel sometimes some artists take that as part of their "popularity contest"

its like "let's see how many flooded shout pages I can make, we'll see if anyone can beat me!"

some artists should try testing it for a week ( like trying watching every artist you know  that doesnt have you as friend, so you get the  thanks for the.... )
I bet once you get past 500 "thanks for the... " including others like "thanks for fav..." for every fav.. and some ridicoulous "thanks for the comment..."


----------



## Arakupa (Sep 20, 2006)

I like to leave thanks for watches, I dont really respond to faves, unless I notice that they fave some when they watch me and then I'll mention it in my obligatory "thanks for watching" message.
I really dont like leaving the boring old "thanks for watching" message though, because it just doesnt sound sincere when its put up with the 50 others of the same kind on the page, but I dont like it either when people dont comment when they watch.  I feel if youre gonna take the effort to click the +watch button then you could at least leave a shout saying that you like the art or something, I try to do it whenever I watch somebody or fave something.  It just makes the person feel appreciated.  Often times the people who leave me shouts get a more personalized response, as I really appreciate their feedback...but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Kiwaku (Sep 20, 2006)

I assume every comment and thanks as being sincere.  Every time I leave a 'thanks for the watch', it's sincere.  
I like to think it lets the person know that not only do I appreciate them, but that I've actually taken a moment
to visit their page and browse their works (assuming they have something to share) in turn.  So, no, I don't have 
a problem whatsoever with someone taking a moment to thank me for watching them.  And I'm certainly going to
continue to thank people who find my works watch-worthy.


----------



## tysla (Sep 20, 2006)

Honestly, I find any social interaction I get from within the community fantastic. Since I'm not much of an artist, but I really enjoy other's art, I find it so awesome when someone takes the time to thank me for +watching or +faving their art. I find it a honor to be acknowledged for being an art hoe, but that's just me.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 20, 2006)

no problems with it in my case. i do that all the time and i like it when people do it to me. but then i am a very sociable furry as well...


----------



## Alchera (Sep 21, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> I did a search for this topic in the forums, and couldn't find a similiar thread, so I'm starting one. (If there is a similiar thread, I'm sorry that i missed it!)
> 
> I've noticed several people lately 'grumbling' that they hate it when people 'thank them' for the +watch on their Shout Page. (For example, "User A" watches "Artist X", and "Artist X" goes to "User A"'s home page and puts "Thank you for the +watch!" in their shout box, which prompts "User A" to grumble that too many artists are posting things like "Thanks for the watch!" and "Thanks for the fave!")
> 
> ...




Well, I haven't had that problem, but there is one thing I am annoyed with. I have people watching me, yet I will have up to 30 views on an image and only 2 comments about it. Seriously, if you're going to watch, at least try to leave comments. That's part of the whole reason comments are an option. >.> Its disturbing.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 21, 2006)

i'm a straight up whore.  i'll take any and all comments anywhere by anyone on anything and everything anytime.  for the right price.


----------



## Shira (Sep 21, 2006)

Personally, I don't mind either way. I generally don't give out thanks, unless it's someone that I'm particuarly flattered to have watching me, particuarly other authors who I feel are more talented than I am, or artists who simply blow me away with every piece they submit. Even then, though, I usually send any sort of thanks in a PM, to limit clutter on their userpage.

That said, I don't mind it when people do make comments like that on my page. Really is nice to at least get some attention now and then.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 22, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't had that problem, but there is one thing I am annoyed with. I have people watching me, yet I will have up to 30 views on an image and only 2 comments about it. Seriously, if you're going to watch, at least try to leave comments. That's part of the whole reason comments are an option. >.> Its disturbing.




That I agree with - other than myself of course (after all I have crappy art so why bother comment on them? x-P) - when I watched someone, I always use the 'alerts' to see if they have uploaded any more work, I will comment on them. It is being point for me to add people to my +Watch list, as well that I enjoyed their art.

(And if you want, I could +watch you and comment on them.. )

But that's just me and some people add people on their +Watch list because they think they'll make new friends  that way...well yeah it does..somehow but it'd be nice if they'd comment on your work if they are going to add you to their Watch list.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 22, 2006)

What annoys me most though rare here on FA is the thank message + naming of art piece you faved + link to it. I watched a piece because i liked it, i didn't fav it to advertise it in my shout box. This is a very annoying habit a lot of DA artists have and some took with them onto FA.

I do appreciate simple thank you's. Just the ones that go overboard are annoying.


----------



## shy (Sep 22, 2006)

I think if people really get offended about this kind of stuff then they need to get the F off the internet. I mean, really. How trifling.

Edit: The cool thing about shouts is you have the full ability to delete it if you don't like it. So just delete it. It's not rude, there's nothing rude about maintaining your gallery and only keeping the meatiest comments to share. You've acknowledged their thank you, you don't have to keep the card. I will agree with Killy though that if an artist I +faved then posted a thank you with a link to the +fav on my shout, I'd probably be like "WTF no." ...Before I deleted it. If people want to see what I +fav they'll click on my favorites gallery. That's what it's there for. Geeze.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 22, 2006)

If people want to thank me for favoriting them or commenting on them or watching them, let 'em.  I don't like to get annoyed over silly stuff like that


----------



## imnohbody (Sep 22, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't had that problem, but there is one thing I am annoyed with. I have people watching me, yet I will have up to 30 views on an image and only 2 comments about it. Seriously, if you're going to watch, at least try to leave comments. That's part of the whole reason comments are an option. >.> Its disturbing.



On the other hand, a lot of people don't like to say the same thing that umpteen thousand other people have already said, and I'd be willing to bet that most people don't really think about a work too much beyond "I like" or "I dislike".

Speaking solely for myself (the only person for whom I can achieve 100% accurate polling  ), I know my ability to comment on work is on the limited side, and personally I hate posting just some variation on "I like", without comment on the technical, aesthetic, or subject matter attributes of the work. This is why most of the relatively few comments I have placed are smart-a$$ remarks. :twisted:


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Sep 24, 2006)

*nods to imnohbody*
Yes, admitted, i likely should post more comments on artwork. But then again i am a lazy rapta, and i watch lots of pictures. When there are a dozen that already said that they like it i guess that stating that so do i would rather be spamming the artist, as would do yet another shout that i like his art when i watch him/her. Yes, i know i likely am insensitive, but i find watching someone already implies that i like the artwork, and i think some artists even have enough to reply to form the other dozen new watchers they get each day.
So i rarely comment, shame on me, but only do so when something really strikes me or i got something to comment that nobody else has said.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm ambivalent toward them. Even if you get a bunch of inane shouts, they'll eventually scroll off the bottom of your user page--assuming you don't manually delete them. Substantive comments are always welcomed. I just got through reading a journal (with 30 replies) that indicated the artist was quite okay with faves/watches unaccompanied by comments. I'll concur--sometimes it is hard to come up with a reason for faving a piece. Sometimes you _won't_ know why a piece appeals to you--it just does.

My method of acknowleging faves/watches is inconsistent at best, it's most likely to occur if a fave/watch leads me to a gallery (because I backtrack to the galleries of any unfamiliar contacts) stocked with stuff I find appealing. 

---PCJ


----------



## shy_matsi (Sep 25, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> I did a search for this topic in the forums, and couldn't find a similiar thread, so I'm starting one. (If there is a similiar thread, I'm sorry that i missed it!)
> 
> I've noticed several people lately 'grumbling' that they hate it when people 'thank them' for the +watch on their Shout Page. (For example, "User A" watches "Artist X", and "Artist X" goes to "User A"'s home page and puts "Thank you for the +watch!" in their shout box, which prompts "User A" to grumble that too many artists are posting things like "Thanks for the watch!" and "Thanks for the fave!")
> 
> ...



it's nice to know when someone watches.. so I like thanking them..


----------



## ediskrad (Sep 26, 2006)

Erf. I always thanks the watches. I honestly mean it (even if I type the same friggin thing over and over again). For me it means they dig my stuff and it's my way to awknowledge that.

Faves I don't thank. I think I would fucking insane if I did. And they don't regard such a strong meaning to me as the watches do.


----------



## Rave (Sep 27, 2006)

As others have pointed out here, it would be impossible to know what every watcher wants you to say in response, or not say. As such, while I would rarely thank for favs unless it was some special occasion (OMG! Artist X who I adore faved one of my pics!!! Ok, don't spazz...stay cool...say something reasonable and dignifed.... "OMFG! I Luv Yoooo SO much, please let me worship your art and bug you until you go insane! *drool!*" Ooops...that could have gone better.) or something like that, I do try to thank folks for their watches without worrying too much about whether or not that's pissing them off. Â Â 

The fact is, it's a huge art community site with up to hundreds of people watching some artists. It's kind of hard to be absolutely "sincere" or avoid appearing "shallow" in such an environment all the time. Even if every person out there feels special when they click the watch button, it would be nearly impossible to give each and every one of them the special attention they may very well deserve, even if we often wanted to. Then again, the artists who never respond to anything barely seem worth interacting with or clicking on at all, if their idea of "community" is to make like nobody is there but themselves and it's just another gallery to post their art in. But conversly, someone who is obviously over eager to promote themselves is usually far more annoying. 

I like to think we can each find a happy inbetween region where we are respectful of fans and fellow artists without being too snooty, too pushy or too eager to advertise one way or the other. But seeing as we all have different measures for those things, it will be impossible to please everyone anyway. 

It would be nice to have some set standard to follow that would take some of the pressure off all of us, but it just aint gonna happen. And even that would not please everyone. A lot of people treat the Net like it's their own personal entertainment center, and get pissed if you break THEIR own special rules for how best to entertain them, as if you just don't get it if you don't do things exactly their way, as their tastes are of course the natural standard. 

With a Net full of such kids raised on instant satisfaction and the expectation that all media products exist only to personally please them, whether they paid for them or not, conflicts with creative people are perhaps inevitable.


----------

